

A Have and Have-Not Venture World  - boh
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703561604576150720188900388.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_LEADTop

======
spidaman
The bubble isn't in tech startups, the bubble is in big VC's herd mentality
chasing dumb valuations on the big social media companies that haven't IPO'd.
Investors throwing money at those funds are fools.

